# Tapatalk login issue



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Since the server maintenance, tapatalk no longer seems to work for me... I've cleared the cache, but still no joy...


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

+1


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Same here, there is the problem on the pc aswell, after sometime of use mitenance message appears :/


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Same here its a nightmare, if anyone knows how to fix it, or can fix it the server end let us know!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well at least it is not just me :roll:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Problems all round here too...

Why does this have to happen EVERY time there is some server work? :evil:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Same here. Can only log in via Safari browser on iPhone. Work PC & home laptop will now not log in at all.  :x


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Tapatalk trying login to www,********,co,uk, as you know they have changed address to www,ttforum,co,uk


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

If you set tapatalk to search for ttforum, it can't find it, so the forum has not yet been set up for it.

It still finds ********, but comes uo with "Cannot connect to forum. This forum is either restricting access from Tapatalk, or the installed Tapatalk plugin is not working. Please contact your forum administrator." From the other thread, I know that admin are aware of this. We'll just have to wait.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't ya just love technology? :twisted:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

any news about the Tapatalk ?


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone.... :?:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Still same message on tapatalk....... :evil:

This has got to be affecting lots of users, they just can't log on & complain!


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

paul4281 said:


> Still same message on tapatalk....... :evil:
> 
> This has got to be affecting lots of users, they just can't log on & complain!


Sorted now! Brilliant!  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I've just deleted the tapatalk app, reinstalled it, and hey presto.... All working. I'd never used it before, I'd joined the site right in the middle of the site maintenance thang


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Might have been due to the handing over of the TTF reins

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Yay! Working again  no need to uninstall, just search "ttforum" as opposed to ******** and there u go


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Result

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

4ndrew said:


> Yay! Working again  no need to uninstall, just search "ttforum" as opposed to ******** and there u go


Good tip! I had been unable to get in for days but just re-searched and now it works again!


----------

